# RT 93 raceway in akron oh



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

just curious if there is anyone on here that races at rt93 raceway in akron oh i had a few questions about some of the racing there.. Lmk thanks..


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

They race all scales. Here's their number:

330-861-5000


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

Junior at Strongsville hobby had posted saying they were thinking about putting up a track in their hobbyshop not to long ago......

Not sure what brand and or if it will be 1/32 or Ho???????

Futuretronics out on route 254/57 in Elyria/Lorain have lots of cars and a track also.....

I think the slot shop in Elyria closed I was told........

Shifters is on the Eastside in eastlake/painesville and they run various sizes also.......

Don't know anything about Rt#93 though......

Hope this helps!

Also, You the same BRP that builds RC cars and runs at the gate in Maple Heights?

A friend turned me on to your cars that races there if you are.......

Talk to ya!

Wayne


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

i am not the guy that builds them that is bud bartos but yes i race there with him if you havent already drive one of the brp cars you'll love it it's pure rc fun without all the frustration... and its really cheep to build em and run em we're in the middle of our indoor points series right now.. we also race em outdoors in the summer they can be raced just about anywhere.. check out the web site at www.brpracing.com or you can talk to bud on here he's on here look for the brp thread in micro racing you'll find him he's a great guy and will help you in any way he can!!!


----------

